# New To This Websit



## SHEP31 (Feb 19, 2012)

Hello,

I am the newbie here. I have two questions. I was given two antique pocketwatches this weekend and am looking for info on them. I know the one is an American Watch Company or Waltham so the face of the watch says. I opened the back and traed the serial number to either a 1930 or 1931 clock. However its says on the works Apopleton Tracy Co. Is this correct to be on here for the 1930's. Secondly I was given a watch that apparently was taken from a german officer during WWII it has a serial number but has no brand. It says U0T on the face of the watch. On the back of the watcht there looks to be an engraving that says JM its fancy looking. Any help would be great


----------



## remb1000 (Jan 17, 2012)

Hello and welcome 

Got any pictures???

May be useful identifying it


----------



## zoki (Jan 9, 2012)

pictures would help


----------



## SHEP31 (Feb 19, 2012)

How do I upload photos to the thread?


----------



## Roger the Dodger (Oct 5, 2009)

Have a a look here.......

*Roger the Dodgerâ€™s Concise Guide to Posting pics to and from Photobucket.*

The first thing to do is to upload your pics onto your computer, and store them. (My Documents, My Pictures etcâ€¦I tend to put my pics on a flash drive, so theyâ€™re safe.)

Next go to Photobucket and open an account. The basic package is free and you will be able to store hundreds of pics there.

To upload a pic, go to your Photobucket album and click on the green upload bar.










A new window with a large green bar that says â€˜Select Photos and Videosâ€™ opens.










Click the bar, and a drop down window appears in the top LH corner. Select the folder where your pics areâ€¦(My Docs, My Pics, flash drive, etc) and highlight the file/s you want, then click â€˜Openâ€™ in the bottom RH corner of the window. The pics will now upload. When done, click on â€˜Save and Continue to my Albumâ€™. The pics will be arranged into a grid.

When you want to post one, hover the cursor over the pic, and a drop down box appears.










L click on the fourth option (the one with IMG at the start) and it will say â€˜copiedâ€™

Now, return to your post. Itâ€™s easier to have two tabs open so you can switch between the two quickly, especially if you want to put in several pics (up to 5 per postâ€¦if you want to add more, youâ€™ll have to start a follow on post). Put your cursor under any text you have written and R click to bring up the paste option, then L click on paste. The image URL will be pasted directly under the text, complete with the IMG tags. Press â€˜Preview postâ€™, to check everything is OK, then â€˜Add replyâ€™ when youâ€™re happy with it.

Some tipsâ€¦

Keep your pics small (1 million pixels)â€¦they take up less storage space. Some cameras have a setting for email sized pics. You only need them bigger in size if youâ€™re going to enlarge them. Donâ€™t panic if your camera wonâ€™t take small pics, the forum software will re size them anyway.

By using the 4th URL choice with the IMG tags, you donâ€™t need to use the tree icon that you may have read about in other threads, which always seems to give people trouble.

If you have several different tastes in watches, or anything else for that matter, consider creating different albums from the outsetâ€¦you will have the option to do this. (eg Normal watches, divers watches, pocket watches etc) and store your pics in the respective album. I say this because if you create a new album at a later stage, and move existing pics into it they will be deleted from your previously posted threads.

Edit: Since the forum update, to find the 'preview post' option, click on 'more reply options' at bottom R.


----------



## SHEP31 (Feb 19, 2012)

Here are the pics.

The first two are of the Waltham. The serial number says 2720906 which dates it between 1930 and 1931 but in second picture it says Appleton Tracy which was the company name earlier than those years. The rest of the pics are of the alleged German WWII officers watch. The serial number on the inside of the watch says 531569. That is all it says on the works of the watch which can only be acceses through the front of the watch. Any help would be awesome!!!


----------



## zoki (Jan 9, 2012)

very nice watches

what do you use to photograph them?

try daylight


----------



## dgf67 (Dec 8, 2010)

Nice waltham but a serial # of 2,720,906 dates your watch to 1885-1886 and Appleton tracy is a model name.

your german watch looks like it might be silver, if it is and it's german it should have a mark like this


----------



## SHEP31 (Feb 19, 2012)

dgf67 said:


> Nice waltham but a serial # of 2,720,906 dates your watch to 1885-1886 and Appleton tracy is a model name.
> 
> your german watch looks like it might be silver, if it is and it's german it should have a mark like this


----------



## SHEP31 (Feb 19, 2012)

So how do i figure out the make and year. When I try to open the back there is a hinge which opens up but then there is another back that I have no idea how to open???


----------



## zoki (Jan 9, 2012)

hi

usualy pocket watches of this period have asnap back which means look carefully if there is a tiny gap already

and insert a sharp pocket knife or simmilar

gently and it will snap open

for buying and estimating value it is essential to see the bac and mechanism


----------



## dgf67 (Dec 8, 2010)

your watch probably has a cover like this, which should pop open.










to reveal the movement.


----------

